# WUHAN | Hongren Fortune Center | 264m | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.cscec7bzcb.com/newslist.aspx?id=407
http://www.hongren.com.cn/index.php?c=article&id=85


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By RickBlaine


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice. a bit classic look and the proportions are good.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-03-23 by feiqi


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wow, really nice design, still waiting for a tower with a style like this being one of the big towers in china we see so many of haha.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-05-01 by feiqi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-06-03 by mas1back


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-06-27 by mas1back


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-08-02 by yygf


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-10-19 by feiqi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-01-21 by 灭世王朝


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

03.03.2015









06.03.2015


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

still no cladding hno:


----------



## 1tallbuilding (Mar 14, 2015)

I love the architecture of the building.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

location: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=103047


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

1tallbuilding said:


> I love the architecture of the building.


Me too. Especially in china there are so many buildings with a more or less smooth cladding in blue color. This one is more classical style, and the yellow faccade looks very good compared to the bluish ones.
Like this one (the pinnacle) in Guangzhou:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-04-12 by wuhan29


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*03.05 till 09.05.2015*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-07-05 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-08-08 from RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-10-01 from RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-01-23 from RickBlaine


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

pretty nice tower. it's quite lonely though, which doesn't matter that much as it has a really nice design for a stand-alone tower as well :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-03-12 from RickBlaine


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Nice classic design, i really like it


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more one pic :cheers:


oscillation said:


> by 杨杨哦 *Oh, Yang Yang* via * mt*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-10-04 by aplo


----------



## Joshua Dodd (Aug 9, 2010)

This is definitely a copy of 70 Pine Street


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is still a bit different though 








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/70_Pine_Street


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar, one more photo, take a look 
















* WUHAN * 武汉


ETERLAINE_




www.skyscrapercity.com













by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px


----------

